

John Carmack: Static Code Analysis - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/a/0087/

======
AndreyKarpov
Note. This article was originally published at the AltDevBlogADay site. But
unfortunately the site ceased to exist. For more than a year, the article has
been unavailable to readers. We contacted John Carmack and asked him if he
minded us publishing that article at our site. He didn't and now we are glad
to do this. To see the original article, use Wayback Machine - Internet
Archive:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20120422160515/http://altdevbloga...](http://web.archive.org/web/20120422160515/http://altdevblogaday.com/2011/12/24/static-
code-analysis)

